# Angelica - Looking For A Home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Angelica
Breed: DSLH
Sex: Female
Age: 5
Neutered: TBC



History & Recommendations:

Angelica was brought into the shelter as a stray so we have no knowledge of her history.
Angelica has flea allergy dermatitis so would be best as an only pet to avoid her catching fleas from other animals. Angelica is an extremely friendly lap cat who loves lots of fuss and attention and human company. She is a chatty cat who will let you know when she wants food or more fuss! As she is semi-long haired she would benefit from regular grooming (which she loves). Angelica has flea allergy dermatitis (she reacts badly to flea bites) so would be best suited as a house cat so she doesn't pick up fleas outside. Angelica is full of character and is extremely affectionate and would make a rewarding pet for someone who is looking for a loving, loyal new companion.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Angelica is just gorgeous. :001_tt1:
I hope it's not long before she finds a new home.
Good luck.


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Purrrrfect said:


> Angelica is just gorgeous. :001_tt1:
> I hope it's not long before she finds a new home.
> Good luck.


I think she is too and I am sure she will find a nice home soon :smile5:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Angelica has now found a new home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

wow that was quick! Lucky Angelica


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not suprised she was snapped up so quickly, she looks lurvely :001_wub:


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

She was gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

such a pretty girl


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Definatly


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Pleased to hear she found a new home, she is so pretty!


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbup: She is a gorgeous cat and I am so glad she found a new home!


----------

